# Iron X



## mixter (Mar 25, 2010)

does anyone know where i can get some Iron X in n ireland, co down if possible?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Call Daragh from http://www.detailer.biz/
pm me if you need his phone number, 
he just got his new stock, including Cquartz.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep he is the man and actually pretty easy do get to depending where u are. If ur in the North and he is posting it, there will be a pretty hefty postage fee.


----------

